# Where can I buy a currently made Jensen speaker in Canada?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am not looking for a vintage speaker. I want one of the currently made speakers because a few of the models are VERY inefficient (like 93-94 db) which is exactly what I want.

I cannot find a place in Canada that sells them. Online is better, but looking for a place that has these in stock.

TG


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I tried ordering from Canadian jobbers, can't remember Coast or Jam?
anyway it got a bit crazy so I broke down and went online.
I order from:Jensen | Antique Electronic Supply LLC
Shipping is reasonable, fast and good customer service.
Cheers, d.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Looks like they ship USPS. Is this who they used for your order? I do not, under any circumstances, want UPS.

The C12R speaker I am looking at is only $43.65 and is highly inefficient (93.8 db). Exactly what I am looking for.

I will hold out for a Canadian distributor (I have no idea what you are talking about in the first line of your message) but will use AES if necessary.

TG




loudtubeamps said:


> I tried ordering from Canadian jobbers, can't remember Coast or Jam?
> anyway it got a bit crazy so I broke down and went online.
> I order from:Jensen | Antique Electronic Supply LLC
> Shipping is reasonable, fast and good customer service.
> Cheers, d.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry:
They are or were (been out of the retail loop for awhile)wholsale distributors of musical gear n' stuff.Effkay was another and a few more my brain can't recall.
Good luck with a Canadian connection.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I emailed Jensen and specifically asked them for the names of a few Canadian retailers. They sent me a link to an American online store . . . 

Ugh.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

bumping this for any info.

TG


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

As far as I know , nothing has changed.Where can I buy a currently made Jensen speaker in Canada?
As mentioned Antique Radio supply and shipping is reasonable.
d.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

The owner of Antique Electronic Supply came up to Toronto and had a nice little booth at the Vintage Swap last Feb/March. I spoke to him at length about the Canadian market and he was well versed in the challenges we face with shipping/duties etc... He seemed very keen to service our market and the fact that he came up here to build his business was a big plus in my mind.

DW


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The problem is that I don't want to spend $40 shipping a $40 speaker! Surely there must be somebody in Canada who sells these freakin things?!

TG


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't think shipping was anywhere near $40.00 for my last order which included a speaker among other things.
Why not _call them up_ and get a quote on parts plus shipping and handling.
Still cheaper than driving to the closest retailer.
d.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> The problem is that I don't want to spend $40 shipping a $40 speaker! Surely there must be somebody in Canada who sells these freakin things?!
> 
> TG


 I have recieved orders from within Canada that were more expensive than U.S. shipments due to some retailers shipping and handling costs. 
U.S.P.S. is usually quite reasonable.


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

I would suggest contacting Mark at Stephenson Amps. He might have some Jensen stock at his shop.

I own a quad of Neos but I had to order them from the USA several years ago.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

A very old thread I know, but Long and McQuade now has Jensen speakers on their website. 

Just in case anyone is interested,
TG


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I emailed Jensen and specifically asked them for the names of a few Canadian retailers. They sent me a link to an American online store . . .
> 
> Ugh.


That has happened to me on a few occasions.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> A very old thread I know, but Long and McQuade now has Jensen speakers on their website.
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested,
> TG


Aside from L&M, I'm not sure there are any other Canadian suppliers. In our 1 year in business, we've had a bunch of inquiries for Jensen speakers. I actually have an account with Jensen and get a great price. I haven't ordered anything because the cost to import them is so high. Unless I'm doing orders well over $5K, it isn't worth it. Unfortunately, we're not quite there yet. Maybe someday...


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

In ordering from the US, I have learnedthat you stay away from UPS. Expensive nd then you get a bullshit invoice in the mail for $100 or more for paperwork. Gag!!!!! To fight that, I got a US mailing address that is not a PO Box. You pay HST for Ontario when you come back into Canada, but paying sales taxes is inevitable whenever importing something. But, every once in a while customs gives you a break, usually on low value items. If it is at all feasible, I would sugesr a US shipping address near the border.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ask them to ship USPS instead. $5 brokerage fee. 

U.P.S. means Ultimate Postage Scam


----------



## Budd (Mar 4, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> I am not looking for a vintage speaker. I want one of the currently made speakers because a few of the models are VERY inefficient (like 93-94 db) which is exactly what I want.
> 
> I cannot find a place in Canada that sells them. Online is better, but looking for a place that has these in stock.
> 
> TG


I have a Jensen P12R out of a 1957 Gibson GA6 . It is brand new ! Played for approx 1 hour . 
Have changed to using a home made cab with Celestion . The Jensen is up for grabs @ 150.00$ . I may ship if cost is agreeable . Email. [email protected] if interested .


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

$150.00 for a used Italian RI P12R? Good luck with the sale - methinks you're really gonna need it...


----------

